# Jesses Girl Glow Stix lip gloss Dupe for Sigma Lip switch and cheaper too



## Barbie1 (Aug 26, 2017)

Found out about jesses girl glow stix these were only 20 some dollars for all three colors at jesses girl cosmetics.com
They look pretty cool and I'am on a budget right now so it didnt cost me much.They are only 4.99 each.Anyone else ever heard of these or like them?


----------

